# Windows XP - Kopieren von Dateien dauert ewig



## Goddess (30. April 2009)

Hallo, ich wende mich an euch, weil ich ein großes Problem habe. Wenn ich Dateien kopiere oder verschiebe, egal welche Größe sie haben, dauert das zum Teil ewig. Bei 450GB dauert der Kopiervorgang zum Beispiel etwas mehr als eine Stunde. Da ich plane einige Festplatten zu ersetzen, und noch sehr viele Dateien zu kopieren habe, wäre es nicht schlecht wenn es eine Lösung dafür gäbe.

Hier die Daten meines Systems.



> *Prozessor* Intel Core2Quad 2,4GHz
> *Mainboard* ASUS P5NT WS
> *RAM* 3072 MB Corsair DDR II 800 MHz 5-5-5-12-2T
> *Grafikkarte* XFX GeForce GTX 260 XXX Edition 864MB DDR3
> ...



Folgende Festplatten will ich ersetzen.



> 1x Western Digital 500GB
> 1x Western Digital 300GB
> 2x Seagate 250GB



Ersetzt werden sollen sie durch folgende Festplatten. 



> 2x Samsung 1TB



Die neuesten Treiber sind auf meinem System installiert. Alle Festplatten laufen, laut Gerätemanager, im SATA-II Modus. Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich das kopieren beschleunigen kann?


----------



## der-jo (30. April 2009)

wie schnell kopiert er denn eine ~1GB datei? 

Nur weil es dir so vorkommt, muss es ja nicht so sein.

HDtune oder HDtach mal drüberlaufen lassen.
dann mal die werte posten.


----------



## Herbboy (30. April 2009)

Goddess am 30.04.2009 18:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, ich wende mich an euch, weil ich ein großes Problem habe. Wenn ich Dateien kopiere oder verschiebe, egal welche Größe sie haben, dauert das zum Teil ewig. Bei 450GB dauert der Kopiervorgang zum Beispiel etwas mehr als eine Stunde.


 also, selbst wenn du eine sehr schnelle "standard"platte hast, die 100MB/sek schafft, würden 450GB ~ 460.000MB => durch 100 sind 4608 sekunden = 77 Minuten dauern - das ist völlig normal. man kopiert normalerweise ja auch nicht so riesige datenmengen.

meine für moderne maßstäbe flotte WD Blue schafft im schnitt 80MB/sek, da würd es also nochmal länger dauern. 

natürlich wären diese sauteuren WD raptor & co noch schneller, aber ich seh nicht ein, fast das 10fache zu zahlen, nur damit window was schneller bootet und das ab und an kopieren von größeren datenmengen schneller geht

auch wenn du viele kleine dateien hast wird es nochmal etwas länger dauern als wenn es wenige große wären.


----------



## Goddess (30. April 2009)

der-jo am 30.04.2009 18:51 schrieb:
			
		

> wie schnell kopiert er denn eine ~1GB datei?
> 
> Nur weil es dir so vorkommt, muss es ja nicht so sein.
> 
> ...


Für eine einzelne 1GB große Datei 20 Sekunden. Die HD-Tune Tests haben folgende Werte ergeben.



> *SAMSUNG HD501LJ 500GB [1]*
> Maximum: 85.2 MB/sec
> Minimum: 36.8 MB/sec
> Average: 64.8 MB/sec
> ...


----------



## Herbboy (30. April 2009)

Goddess am 30.04.2009 19:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Für eine einzelne 1GB große Datei 20 Sekunden. Die HD-Tune Tests haben folgende Werte ergeben.
> ...




alles völlig normale werte für eine moderne HD. GANZ neue sind da vlt. etwas schneller, aber wirklich spürbar schnellere kosten halt dann enrom viel mehr. 


und 1GB in 20sek kommt ja hin: bei 80MB/s ~  13 sekunden, aber schreiben daurt immer etwas länger, und mit dem initialisieren des ganzen prozesses und dem "o.k" von windows, dass es geklappt, sind 20sek normal.


klar dauern 450GB "ewig", aber wenn ne autoreise nach italien "ewig" dauert, heißt das nicht, dass was mit dem auto nicht stimmt


----------



## Goddess (30. April 2009)

Herbboy am 30.04.2009 19:00 schrieb:
			
		

> also, selbst wenn du eine sehr schnelle "standard"platte hast, die 100MB/sek schafft, würden 450GB ~ 460.000MB => durch 100 sind 4608 sekunden = 77 Minuten dauern - das ist völlig normal. man kopiert normalerweise ja auch nicht so riesige datenmengen.
> 
> meine für moderne maßstäbe flotte WD Blue schafft im schnitt 80MB/sek, da würd es also nochmal länger dauern.
> 
> ...


Die 450GB am Stück sind tatsächlich etwas mehr, als ich für gewöhnlich zu kopieren oder zu verschieben habe. Die, unter Anführungsstrichen, normale Datenmenge beläuft sich im Schnitt im unteren, einstelligen, Gigabyte Bereich. Maximal komme ich im Schnitt auf 80GB, die auf einmal zu verschieben wäre. Beides für sich genommen dauert jedoch auch immer eine gefühlte Ewigkeit. 

Ein negativer Effekt des ganzen ist auch, das ich keine zwei Kopiervorgänge gleichzeit laufen lassen kann. Wenn ich es doch mache geht mein PC sprichwörtlich in die Knie. Eben das passiert auch, wenn ich etwas kopiere, und dabei ein Download fertig wird. Sobald die Datei aus dem Cache kopiert wird, wird mein System extrem langsam. Aus diesem Grund, und weil ich noch soviele Dateien zu kopieren habe, finde ich das natürlich äußerst blöd. 

Wenn es da also nichts gibt was ich dagegen machen kann, und das wie du schreibst ganz normal ist, muss ich wohl oder übel damit leben.


----------



## vinc (30. April 2009)

Goddess am 30.04.2009 20:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es da also nichts gibt was ich dagegen machen kann, und das wie du schreibst ganz normal ist, muss ich wohl oder übel damit leben.



Ein RAID Verbund wäre hier von Vorteil.
Entweder ein temporäres RAID 0 in dem quasi nur das OS liegt und z.b. der Download hinkopiert wird. (zwei gleich große HDDs benötigt)
Oder ein sicheres RAID 5 in dem dann allerdings 3 Platten benötigt werden.

Wie Herb es allerdings schon angesprochen hat kommt hier dann schlicht Geld in Frage, bei dem man willig ist, dies auszugeben.


----------



## noxious (30. April 2009)

Goddess am 30.04.2009 20:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein negativer Effekt des ganzen ist auch, das ich keine zwei Kopiervorgänge gleichzeit laufen lassen kann. Wenn ich es doch mache geht mein PC sprichwörtlich in die Knie. Eben das passiert auch, wenn ich etwas kopiere, und dabei ein Download fertig wird. Sobald die Datei aus dem Cache kopiert wird, wird mein System extrem langsam. Aus diesem Grund, und weil ich noch soviele Dateien zu kopieren habe, finde ich das natürlich äußerst blöd.


Bei dem Abschluss eines Downloads wird ja auch nur etwas kopiert.
Von Temp in den Ordner, den du vorher als Ziel angegeben hast.


----------



## Herbboy (30. April 2009)

noxious am 30.04.2009 21:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Goddess am 30.04.2009 20:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




genau, und das nervt natürlich.


es ist halt auch so: wenn die gleiche platte kopiert UND dann noch windows auch was kopier, dann wird aus den 60-90MB/s halt 2x40MB/s, d.h. jeder vorgang für sich geht nur halb so schnell.

ich würd eher schauen, ob du wirklich große kopiervorgänge >5-10GB nicht auf ne zeit verlegen kannst, wo du was anderes machst, zB einkaufen gehen, kochen, duschen whatever 


Spoiler



ich würd ja auch nen quickie vorschlagen, aber 2min sind halt doch was wenig zum kopieren...


----------



## Solon25 (30. April 2009)

Kommt vielleicht auch drauf an was er kopiert, also mehrere zusammenhängende Daten aus 1 Ordner oder nur einzelne. Hab heute mal wieder Savegame Backup gebrannt und vorher alle Saves in einen Ordner gesammelt, bei einem Game 160MB Save war es swutsch drin, der von Titan Quest -IT, der noch bissl Kleinkram an Daten dabei hat und "nur" 60MB hatte, hat er sich fast 3 Min. abgequält...


----------



## Goddess (3. Mai 2009)

vinc am 30.04.2009 20:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Goddess am 30.04.2009 20:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ein Raid System möchte ich nicht unbedingt einrichten, und auch Geld möchte ich für soetwas nicht ausgeben. Das wäre doch nur Verschwendung, wenn der einzige positive Effekt der wäre, Dateien schneller kopieren zu können. Mein System funktioniert bei allem anderen ja ordentlich flott. Die einzige Ausnahme stellen eben die Kopiervorgänge dar. Da das aber ganz normal ist, wie Herbboy meinte, sehe ich auch keinen Grund dazu, an meinem System etwas zu verändern.  



			
				Herbboy am 30.04.2009 21:10 schrieb:
			
		

> ich würd eher schauen, ob du wirklich große kopiervorgänge >5-10GB nicht auf ne zeit verlegen kannst, wo du was anderes machst, zB einkaufen gehen, kochen, duschen whatever


Die Idee etwas anderes zu machen ist gut. Allerdings kommt es oft vor das eine Nachricht aufpoppt, in der nachgefragt wird, ob eine Datei tatsächlich kopiert werden soll. Würde ich in der Zwischenzeit etwas anderes tun, würde ich unter Umständen unnötig Zeit verbraten. Im übrigen habe ich diese Aktion zu einem Zeitpunkt erledigt, wo ich selbst sowieso nichts anderes zutun gehabt hätte, aus eben diesem Grund. Womit ich allerdings nicht gerechnet hätte war die Dauer des ganzen Vorgangs. 



			
				Solon25 am 30.04.2009 21:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt vielleicht auch drauf an was er kopiert, also mehrere zusammenhängende Daten aus 1 Ordner oder nur einzelne.


Meiner hatte aus allem etwas zu kopieren, sowohl kleine nicht zusammenhängende, wie auch große Dateien. 



> Hab heute mal wieder Savegame Backup gebrannt und vorher alle Saves in einen Ordner gesammelt, bei einem Game 160MB Save war es swutsch drin, der von Titan Quest -IT, der noch bissl Kleinkram an Daten dabei hat und "nur" 60MB hatte, hat er sich fast 3 Min. abgequält...


Mein Savegame Ordner beinhaltet allein schon 68 GB an Daten. Auch andere Ordner auf meinem System bewegen sich etwa in dieser Größenordnung. Da ist es für mich günstiger, wenn ich von Zeit zu Zeit die Daten auf eine große Festplatte kopiere, sie dort ordne, und in Kauf zu nehmen, das es eben länger dauert, wenn ein komplettes _Backup_ ansteht. So oft kommt das aber, wie bereits erwähnt, auch nicht vor. Nachdem ich das nun endgültig  hinter mir habe, bin ich geneigt dazu zu schreiben, Gott sei Dank kommt es nur so selten vor! 

Ich bin jedenfalls froh es hinter mir zu haben, und möchte mich bei euch für eure Hinweise bedanken.


----------

